# What does my property need? *Lots of Pics*



## Countrymama7109 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi! My name is Brequelle, and my goat fascination began when my son developed milk/soy protien intollerance. He is over a year and the doctor is pushing to take him off of his formula and try alternative milks. Since his intollerance isn't severe I'm hoping he will be able to tollerate goats milk, and am actually going to talk to my neighbors today to see if I can buy some to try out on him 

Any ways if it works out, my dream is to have my own dairy goat. About 3 years ago we bought our house and land from a nice amish family, along with it came barns, stables, fencing, and much more. I believe they only had cows and horses on their farm but I am hoping were are somewhere close to being able to house a goat or two. I am going to warn you that we haven't done much with it, the stables and barns have become big storage areas for us and we haven't so muched as even finished cleaning up after the animals that used to live in them.  I figure its all composted by now, and actually lucked out and found their old manure compost pile and now have a lovely fruitful garden! again, anyways haha SO here are a ton of pictures of the property and you tell me what I can do with it!

The field we would prefer they graze in









The barbed wire fencing... It is about 4 feet high with 4 strands, the 4th is close to the ground hidden by the grass. If I tightened it up and added 2 more strands, and evenly spaced them would it be alright? Right now there about 12 inches apart. How close should the spacing be?









This is a building out next to the field. I'm not even sure of it's purpous. Excuse the milking tank. We hung it there after the barn it was originally in burned down last year. We're trying to find a seller for it, as we have no use. If I cleaned it out and had it inside the fencing for the field, would it be a good escape from the rain and sun during the summer for the goat?


























This is one of the stables I could keep them in. I'm not sure if they could fit under the door though and how to fix that... 

























THanks for looking and for any advice! Again don't mind the messy barns, I know they will all have to be very well cleaned up and goat proofed. I'm really hoping I'm somewhere close to having one!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:drool: I would love to have a place like that! I love all the buildings! 

I have no idea on the barb wire. I use no-climb horse fence. Plus I think the LGD would go right through it. (unless I keep him shaved bald so he'd feel it) :greengrin: 

What breed of goats are you looking at getting? Mini's or full size? What kind of predators do you have around you? (remember neighborhood dogs count as well as strays) What kind of guardian animal will you have? (dog, donkey, llama)

Wow. You must be excited. I know after seeing the pictures, it has me thinking. :chin: 

Gina


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ha, you have enough pasture and barn for quite a few goats comfortably. it looks like the building has the slats called 'keyholes' for the cattle to reach into and eat grain or silage. 
I'd love to have that property for my goats!!

I think 6 strands may work, I use woven wire though so no experience with barbed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Barb wire isn't good with goats ...as they can squeeze through about anything and may get ripped up...and if you happen to have babies...sometime in the future ...they will get out... they can slip through a really small space so......I would recommend field fencing.... and hotline to keep them off of it....


The barn ....stall looks wonderful for a couple of goats.... 

You will need to get a milk stand it makes things easier.... unless you want to get fancy and buy milk machines....but you have to clean them.....

very nice place...you will have for them... :thumb: :greengrin: 

You'll need a feeder....and waterer

shavings or straw for the flooring....


I am not really into the milking aspect of goats....I raise show boers....so I really can't tell ya much..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sorry, I do not milk either, but I know you have enough room form all the picutres.

I    your place. It is just beautiful. 

I would also say to get rid of the barb wire. you are going to pay more in vet bills they you would otherwise.

I am not sure I have said WELCOME :wave: to the goat spot. so glad you are here with us.


----------



## Countrymama7109 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks! :leap: haha We probably have 10 stables like that and before the hay barn burned we probably had 30 plus a milking station, plus tons of unused hay that would have been perfect bedding, and all of the other good stuff but that is long gone now =[

I'm also not sure which kind I want. I've heard nubians are very friendly, and would love if it got along well with my son, but it mostly depends on what I can find around here and the price range. I can't say my husband is completely on board, I think he is starting to think I lost my mind haha! so the less expensive the more he'll back off and let me do my thing  He always comes around to my crazy ideas if I give it a little bit, like the gardening, cloth diapering, and composting :wahoo:

I stopped by my neighbors today and their goats are for sure milking goats but unfortunatly they weren't home. I plan to go back later and see if they can help me out, teach me a few things, and at least seeing if he is allergic so i know whether to start working on the fencing or not.

So with whole new fencing will that by crazy expensive??? any estimates?? I probably won't do the entire field if I have to completely re fence, but a good section close to the barn. And we are very big do it yourself people so hopefully that will help on costs.

and thanks about the cows feeding comment because I had no idea what that building was used for haha I think with some clean up it would be a nice little shady place for a goat to retreat 

I also was considering keeping her in our yard with the pond that is in the process of being fenced in for our dog but I think the yard may be too small and I'm not sure if her droppings would take over the yard, or maybe unnoticable like our dog's.

















(wow the lawn needs mowed! haha)

The only preditors we've noticed are racoons and I'm not sure if they would bother the goats, plus were hoping we already got rid of them all. All of the neighbors dogs are herding dogs that help them get their cows and horses in so I'm not worried about that too much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> So with whole new fencing will that by crazy expensive??? any estimates?? I probably won't do the entire field if I have to completely re fence, but a good section close to the barn. And we are very big do it yourself people so hopefully that will help on costs.


It depends on how many rolls needed ..how high the fence is and the quality of the fencing...... call tractor supply....check around for prices.....
What a wonderful....place for goats...beautiful.... :thumb: 

With the pond though....you have to watch out for liver flukes....with your goats :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!!!!

Wow...that looks like it could be "goaty heaven"!! I too would get rid of the barbed wire...too many possibilities of goats getting through and causing them severe trauma, you can go with 6 strands of electric spaced 5" apart or with standard welded wire, but beware that the welded wire will not last as long as a pricier "field fence" also, you keep mentioning "goat", I would highly recommend that you get a minimum of 2 goats, they are herd animals and need buiddies to thrive, a stressed and lonely goat often ends up doing poorly and it will affect milk production too.

As far as breed of dairy goat, it really depends on how much milk you think you are going to need...if the entire family will be using it then a large breed such as a Saanen , Alpine, LaMancha, Toggenberg, Nubian or Oberhaslie may fit your needs, these goats can give over a gallon a day, there are "Mini" breeds of dairy too...some are newer than the Nigerian Dwarf, the most popular are: Mini Manchas, Mini Nubians but there are some that also breed Mini Toggs and Mini Alpines, price depends on wether you want registered stock with the genetics to back their milkability or grade/cross does...always do the research on the herd you are looking to buy from though, most breeders don't test for disease but will still have healthy stock..those that do test will have proof of testing. When it comes to "cheap" anything, you usually end up getting what you paid for.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I love your place, and think it's great for goats! I would LOVE to have your buildings! 
I agree about barbed wire, I wouldn't use it, as you don't want your goats to get out, or get hurt.
If you have a Tractor Supply store, or even Lowes, you can get 100 ft. of 4ft tall wire fencing with small spaces that make it hard for them to climb on -- again 100 ft long, 4ft tall for $66 <Lowes>, and $69 <Tractor Supply>, that's of course pricing here in our area <central KY>.
You CAN use a strand of the barbed wire you have there on the very top, and it could help keep them from considering trying to climb on the fence, however you don't have a lot of weeds growing around the field like we do <we have a wooded area that is just a tease for ours!>. Eventually we are putting one strand over the top of our field fencing....

Goat droppings do blend into the ground real well, so not a whole lot of clean up to be done, except in the feeding/sleeping area. At least that's been my experience so far.

I hope your son isn't allergic to the goat milk, and you can get into goats. As he grows he may grow to love them too! They are a lot of fun to be around.

Good Luck


----------

